# Workplace problem



## Travy (May 20, 2012)

Anyone knows about the Italian labour laws please help. In summary, I am being mobbed at work. According to some internet searches I have done, it appears this happens since people cannot be fired easily. Can the law help me in any way? I only arrived from my country a few months ago and I am still in the settling in phase but now I have to deal with this problem. I know my boss has never liked me from day one and has been trying all sorts of things to force me out since i started. However, considering the resources I spent to move country, I refused to leave but now he has now mobilized fellow employees to gang up on me and say nasty things everyday to make my life unbearable so that I leave. The mobbing is slowly getting worse and I now dread going to work. I dont have anything lined up right now and this is making it hard for me to leave. Do I get unemployment benefits if I leave and if so for how long and how much is it? Can this be considered constructive dismissal by the courts if I leave and try to fight for compensation. Will i be allowed to stay and look for employment? My contract is for 3.5 years but I dont think I can handle this for that long because this will affect my sanity/health no doubt. Reporting to HR is most likely a waste of time because he has been here for very long and has friends there. Your advice will be appreciated.


----------



## Giacomina (May 30, 2012)

Travy said:


> Anyone knows about the Italian labour laws please help. In summary, I am being mobbed at work. According to some internet searches I have done, it appears this happens since people cannot be fired easily. Can the law help me in any way? I only arrived from my country a few months ago and I am still in the settling in phase but now I have to deal with this problem. I know my boss has never liked me from day one and has been trying all sorts of things to force me out since i started. However, considering the resources I spent to move country, I refused to leave but now he has now mobilized fellow employees to gang up on me and say nasty things everyday to make my life unbearable so that I leave. The mobbing is slowly getting worse and I now dread going to work. I dont have anything lined up right now and this is making it hard for me to leave. Do I get unemployment benefits if I leave and if so for how long and how much is it? Can this be considered constructive dismissal by the courts if I leave and try to fight for compensation. Will i be allowed to stay and look for employment? My contract is for 3.5 years but I dont think I can handle this for that long because this will affect my sanity/health no doubt. Reporting to HR is most likely a waste of time because he has been here for very long and has friends there. Your advice will be appreciated.


:confused2: I wish I knew how to direct you. I lived in Rome for over three years and after living in other areas of Italy I now think it is the best city in terms of accepting outsiders. 

Its not fair to you to have to work with that stress and pressure and I think you should have justice but I doubt you will ever get it. You could spend a lot of time and money searching for a good lawyer to make it better but all in all, if it happened to me I would quit and leave. Rome is wonderful in so many ways, it was even more wonderful 20 years ago than it is now, but your health and your life are more important than any city.

If you read others experiences on this site you will find that it is almost impossible to find employment in Italy at this time, and its been like that for many years. Italians usually hire people with family connections or at least a friend of the family. There are so many Italians without full time work that we 'stranieri' are really at the bottom of the list.

Many people have spent so much to relocate to europe and many, most, return to their country, sometimes it is too late to go back. You must weigh these decisions carefully now, as the dehumanizing aspect of being treated badly can sap all of your strength. 

Do you have friends in Rome that speak your language and can guide you from their own experiences? That would be the best!


----------

